# Chainsaw Recommendations Stihl MS 311 and Jonsered CS 2159C



## PA Fire Bug (Jan 24, 2011)

I asked two dealers what saw they recommend for cutting a tri-axle load of logs each year for firewood.  Stihl recommended the 311 with a 20 inch bar for $500.  Jonsered recommended the 2159 with a 20 inch bar for $525 after $150 rebate for my Craftsman with a scored piston.  The Stihl dealer is local.  The Jonsered is an hour away but is a friend of my wife's family.

Are these saws about the same?  I read a post on another web site bad mouthing the Stihl for having a "plastic clamshell" design.  This was the first that I had read any negative comments about Stihl.  I would like to hear from someone who either owns one of these saws or who has first hand knowledge of the long term performance and cost of ownership.

Stihl specs http://www.stihldealer.net/productd...26-toplvl-2-catid-2-subcat-2-catprods-39.aspx
Jonsered specs: http://www.tilton.usa.jonsered.com/node246.aspx 

Thank you,


----------



## smokinj (Jan 25, 2011)

I dont know the jonsered saw's other than the sep. sheet didnt like the 9600 max rpm. Other than max rpm's they are very close.

311 should come in at 12500 rpm's


----------



## midwestcoast (Jan 25, 2011)

2159 = Husky 359 in J-Red clothing. I have a 359, bought used, but only have cut 4-5 cord with it.  It pulls a 20" chisel chain very well and has great anti-vibe.  
The 2159/359 is basically a pro constructed saw based on the 357XP with a few minor changes, the main one being a catalytic muffler which reduces power some & makes more heat.  
The 311 is pretty new & looks like it's gained weight from the previous 310.  The stihl is not based on a pro-grade saw, but tons of happy owners of 310's & 290s (same saw with smaller engine) on here will vouch for the reliability of that series.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I dont know the jonsered saw's other than the sep. sheet didnt like the 9600 max rpm. Other than max rpm's they are very close.
> 
> 311 should come in at 12500 rpm's



Jay, I believe that is the max power RPM and not recommended WOT RPM.

Out of the two, the 2159 is a better choice (especially if the dealer will swap out the cat muffler). You'll have to assign a value to local dealer support yourself though.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 25, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I know nothing about that saw in husky or jared. Thought that rpm look low.


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Jan 25, 2011)

After talking to my brother-in-law I learned that he has the Stihl Farm Boss MS 290.  I have used his saw and it has plenty of power for cutting logs.  I'm sure that the bigger saws would save time but I can't get over the $500+ cost.  My local Stihl dealer has the 290 listed for $370.  The only incentive that they offer is an extra year of warrenty coverage if I buy two packs of Stihl synthetic oil.

Thanks for the help responses.


----------

